# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Autoridad Nacional del Agua se reunirá con usuarios agrarios y no agrarios de Piura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, may. 04 (ANDINA).-* Con apoyo del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID), la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) dictará los días 6 y 7 de este mes en la ciudad de Piura el seminario - taller "Presentación del Proyecto de Modernización de la Gestión de los Recursos Hídricos (PMGRH) de la Cuenca Chira - Piura".  
El PMGRH constituye parte de una importante propuesta del Estado para mejorar la gestión del agua a nivel nacional y forma parte de los lineamientos de la Estrategia Nacional de Recursos Hídricos y en la recientemente promulgada Ley de Recursos Hídricos. 
Actualmente se impulsa en seis cuencas seleccionadas: Chira-Piura (Piura), Santa (Áncash), Locumba-Sama-Caplina (Tacna), Chancay-Lambayeque (Lambayeque), Ica-Alto Pampas (Ica) y Chili (Arequipa), siendo el monto total a invertir 43 millones de dólares; contando con el financiamiento parcial del BID y del Banco Mundial (BM).  Adicionalmente, se elabora la propuesta para otras cuatro cuencas.    
Entre los participantes de este proyecto destaca la presencia de representantes del gobierno regional, los gobiernos provinciales y distritales, autoridades del sector público, así como representantes de las juntas de usuarios, comités de regantes, empresas prestadoras de servicios, empresas eléctricas, mineras y ONG.  
Esta actividad, que también se realiza con la colaboración de las autoridades locales piuranas, tiene como objetivo socializar este importante proyecto y promover espacios de diálogo y consulta con los principales actores del ámbito regional y local involucrados en la gestión de esta cuenca del norte del país. 
Dicha reunión será presidida por el jefe de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua, Abelardo De La Torre, y contará con la presencia de diversas autoridades y funcionarios nacionales y locales.   
La reunión se llevará a cabo en la sede del Colegio de Ingenieros de Piura, ubicado en  Las Dalias-Las Palmeras s/n. desde las 08: 30 horas.Temas similares: Buscamos corresponsales agrarios a nivel nacional Gremios agrarios descartan que Ley de Recursos Hídricos busque privatizar el agua Gremios agrarios descartan que Ley de Recursos Hídricos busque privatizar el agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participa en V Foro Mundial del Agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía

----------

